# Cute Puppies



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

Katherine from Adura maltese (where Lyric came from) has some adorable pups available! One of them (pic isn't posted on the website yet) is Lyric's boy, can't wait to see pics of him. 

http://aduramaltese.com/Puppies.html


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

cute pups!!!! I love katherine's new website!!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 12 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817037


> cute pups!!!! I love katherine's new website!![/B]


Nicely done, isn't it? :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

That little girl reminds me of McKenzie when she was little. :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Cute pups. :wub: Katherine's website looks great (even saw link for Stacy's website). I can't wait to see Lyric's pup.  Such sweet little faces. I personally know this breeder and she is great.


----------



## adura (Feb 19, 2009)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 12 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817037


> cute pups!!!! I love katherine's new website!![/B]


Thanks, Stacy! Brooke did an outstanding job with it and I am forever in her debt!!!! :dothewave:


----------



## adura (Feb 19, 2009)

QUOTE (aggiemom99 @ Aug 12 2009, 10:07 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817056


> Cute pups. :wub: Katherine's website looks great (even saw link for Stacy's website). I can't wait to see Lyric's pup.  Such sweet little faces. I personally know this breeder and she is great.[/B]


You are too kind, Martha! :forgive me: And Brooke did SUCH a wonderful job on the site!!! :celebrate - fireworks:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Darling Puppies........You did a GREAT job on the website Brooke!!!! .........and I thought you were an accountant!!!! LOL!!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

great job brooke! darling puppies!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Cute! Cute! Cute! puppies........the website looks great. Way to go Brooke!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

QUOTE (adura @ Aug 18 2009, 06:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819304


> QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Aug 12 2009, 09:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=817037





> cute pups!!!! I love katherine's new website!![/B]


Thanks, Stacy! Brooke did an outstanding job with it and I am forever in her debt!!!! :dothewave:
[/B][/QUOTE]

You are too sweet, it was our pleasure and a blessing to have such an amazing Maltese from you!

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Aug 18 2009, 07:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=819340


> Darling Puppies........You did a GREAT job on the website Brooke!!!! .........and I thought you were an accountant!!!! LOL!!![/B]


LOL, this is true, though accounting is not as fun (especially when it comes to designing a Maltese site!!!)


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Nice job, Brooke! I just saw this and didn't realize you could do websites. You're so talented, both right and left brained!


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Aha! Glad Brooke finally got the recognition she deserved. Good job, but I already said that! Oh, and the pups are cute, too. :biggrin:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Adorable puppies!!!!


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Awww they are precious, the puppies are cute cute cute!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: Same here~ I didnt know you could do websites. You did an awesome job brooke~ So glad your around I missed you and your crew.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

So adorable!


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

So for those who are interested, Lyric's boy Taylors picture is now posted. omg he is so cute!!! :wub:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

I just looked and he is SO cute. Such a sweet little face.


----------

